# Help need tips for puppies first walk



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Guys. I need help!! We brought our gorgeous 14 week old for her first walk yesterday. We made the mistake of going to our local park. She barked and lunged at every dog, child on bike and park bench. Lead was all over the place which I expected but how are we to get over the barking at every new shape she sees? We brought treats and my son ran ahead baiting her to distract her from oncoming walkers. We brought her home after 10 mins as she clearly terrified. Brought her out again later to a quieter residential area but yet again she barking at everything. Dreading doing this on my own with her.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it will get better, dont use shop baught treats, they may work fine in the house but in a high destraction situation, you need a soft strong smelling treat, hotdogs/frankfritters, chicken, ham, corndbeef. i know a dog that will do anything for carrots. 


it will probably be easier on your own as you will want her to focas on you rather than somone running ahead. 

are you booked up for training classes. 


pop up to the local super market and just sit with her watching the world go by. its all new to her. she will get used to it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Does she understand No or Quiet. If not practice these two commands at home, especially No. Its a very useful command for all sorts of outside walks. I presume she's barking at everything because shes a bit scared of them and trying to be brave.

Take her back to the park at a quiet time if you can. If she starts to bark, just say No firmly but calmly. Then try and distract her excitedly by taking her off in the opposite direction. Use exciting commands, like This Way, Whats This, etc 

I think you'll find the barking will decrease as she gets more used going outside, so try not to do less of it,

Is the park fairly secure or particular big. You might like to try her off lead. If she has a tendancy to follow you around at home she is very likely to want to stay close to you outside in the park too. You may find she is better off lead. Its a good idea to get her off lead as early as possible as while she is lacking confidence she shouldn't run away and will learn to keep you in sight.

A couple of things to bear in mind. Take some high value treats, ie sausage, frankfurters, chicken, cheese. Whilst still on the lead do a couple of simple commands ie heel, sit, wait and reward. That way she knows you have nice tasty treats with you, Then let her off the lead, she should just explore gently, taking in all the new smells. Keep walking and encourage her to follow with This Way. Stop and recall her with Come or Here or whatever you use. You must be very exciting and enthusiatic. Lots of praise when she returns and touch her collar then reward. As time goes in, put her lead back on for a little while and take it off again, she needs to understand that the lead can go back on at any time, not just to signal the end of the walk.

Once your confident she is keeping with you, practice a game of hide and seek, really easy versions. Hide, stick your head out and call. Praise and Reward. Gradually Hide and call. The idea of this is to train her to keep and eye out for you at all times, not just you watching her.

Even now, when Millie is off lead, she may be confident and can wander off, she will always keep us in sight.

Good luck and don't be put off with the barking and lunging it will pass. By the way where are you based, you may be able to meet up with another cockapoo owner on here to give your cockapoo some confidence,


----------



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies. I will try the supermarket exposure that's a great idea. Also better treats for rewards. There is an enclosed green area near us (we in Dublin) that I will try out tomorrow.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe when at park - sit on a bench with pup on your lap & just relax & watch dogs, kids, bikes etc go by.
I did this with Dexter for cars - we sat at the end of the road & if he was calm when a car went by he got a treat !


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Children children children ...........Buddy still goes a little crazy when they're all running around and playing dont worry it was probably to much for her.

I would just try on the lead around the roads where you live first ,then take her for some off lead time in a field if you have any near you,she wont wonder far as she will want to stay as close to you as possible,just remember do lots of recall and treats.

Then maybe once a week take her to the park and like Lisa said sit on a bench with her just take in all the sights and sounds she'll be fine.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I know - I'll send you my 3 boys - it'll be a sink or swim scenario


----------

